# Hole in head when dehorning scab bumped off on feeder!



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Joules had to be disbudded a second time and the one scab came off fine. Just now the 2nd one got bumped off on the feeder and there is a hole in the head. No bleeding just a raw area with the hole in the middle. I've read the hole goes into the sinus cavity. Do I need to do anything?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Does the hole penetrate the skull or just the flesh?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You'll need to worry about infection from debris getting into the hole. Mainly hay and dirt. Most folks cover it with a loose gauze bandage and vet wrap until it heals. Some antibiotic ointment should help as well. Once the hole is healed over it should be fine to leave uncovered.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll wrap it as directed.

Any idea what the average time is for the hole to heal closed/over?

Does this happen often when the scab comes off?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

When we had Goshen de horned by the vet, and his wrap come off he still had a hole on one side. Was told to flush it with a very very light iodine and water solution to kill anything that might have gotten in there already. Then to take cotton and stuff the hole. First moisten the cotton in the same wash solution. Dont put alot down in there, you are just looking to kinda plug the hole. Say maybe a 1/4 inch worth in the hole. At this point you can wrap it if you like or even super glue the cotton around the hole. You need to use 100% real cotton as it can be dissolved by the healing of a wound. We used a cotton gauze pad but I would think cotton balls would work just as well. Change as needed and it should be healed within 2-4 weeks.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm worried about this too. My two boys have scurs and one is quite large in diameter. Vet will take care of them when they are castrated in October. I was lucky to find a vet that is on the small ruminant vet board and raises champion Alpines milkers. But she understands wethers as well.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Dave, who is your vet? Nice to know there's one in the area who is familiar with goats.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is his info:

Dr. Matthew D. Fulwell out of Prosser, WA.
509-832-3800
[email protected]

Its been a good 8 years since a vet in this area has been willing to work on goats. So when we found Mat earlier this year, it was a blessing. He even owns goaties  Granted I think his sister takes care of them but at least he knows them. He was out last week and castrated Legion and Curtis Kings Mocha Man. He is pretty cheap as he is still gathering clients and really knows his stuff. Graduated from WSU and keeps inconstant contact with his old professors and researchers. He is always willing to give suggestions and help out over the phone when not totally swamped.


----------

